# New BMi Guidelines at GRI



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies.  I have a question about the new BMI guidelines at GRI.  A bit about me -  TTC over 6yrs now.  I had 6 failed IUIs last year at Monklands and reached top of list for IVF at GRI in Sept 2013 but BMI was too high (was BMI 39).  Was given 1 year on the holding list to get BMI down to 30 and I have managed to lose 45lbs and get down to BMI 33 - but I now only have 5 weeks left to lose 21lbs before my time is up!!  I was wondering if anyone was in a similar boat due to the new guidelines and whether or not they gave you a few more weeks to hit target or whether they're really strict about their 1 year deadlines?  I am in a panic as it is coming off but just very slowly and I really do not see me losing over 4lbs a week in order to hit target.


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I would call the clinic and see what they say. I had to lose weight too, a couple of stone to meet bmi and I lost it in two months. Without being rude your weight loss is very slow. What have u been doing to lose it. Whatt worked for me was strict 1250 cals a day. Not fun but it comes of v fast. If you did that for a month you could easily lose 10 lbs so when you went to your appt there is less than a stone to go and they might just give you a few months to get there. 

For my clinic I had to lose it by a certain month or missed my 'slot'. That was enough motivation for me. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

If you have lost 45lb in less than year already that is not slow   that is bloody brilliant!!!! 

You should be very pleased with your self. 

Ring the clinic, have a chat with a member of staff, explain the situation & in the mean time lose what else you can.

They will see you have lost what you have which let's be honest it takes a fair bit of dedication to lose what you have so far.

I agree weight comes off very slow once you have lost the most of it, I lost 3 stone before my treatment & the last stone was a killer to get off,
Good luck. x


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks ivfmamma. I've been following Weight Watchers. First their pro points system and now their filling and healthy system, which I feel is working better for me.  People's bodies are all different and unfortunately I'm one of the people who find it extremely hard to shift excess weight.  I can follow the plan perfectly and only lose half a pound some weeks.   But slow and steady wins the race. X


----------

